# Won't Dilate?!



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

My goat, Millie, shes a Nigerian dwarf oberhasli cross, is in labor but will not dilate. I went in trying to dilate her with my fingers and its not working. She is in the early stages of labor; panting, groaning, contractions every so often, but wont dilate! Is there anything ican give her? All I have med wise is penicillin.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If she isn't in hard labor all you really can do is wait it out. She could do this for several days. Sometimes this is what's known as "positioning kids"


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If I have one that I think isn't dilating or progressing like I think they should, I give MFO, which is similar to CMPK. Which are ways of giving oral calcium.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a due date on her? I agree she could be just positioning kids.
What are her signs of being in labor?


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

She was 155 days last Thursday. She is panting, and small pushes, and having amber discharge.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you have tums? If she can't push properly from lack of calcium, tums will help if you don't have cmpk or MFO.

Or any human calcium supplements?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a Nubian do this same thing, there.was a hoof but no room, I had to get my kids from the bus stop so had to leave her for 15 minutes, came back and I don't know how it was done but she got those kids out on her own. 
I would do the calcium and still rub your fingers in there in a circle like you've been doing but I agree it sounds like she's getting things ready and there is still time for her to dilate enough for those kids


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How's everything???


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

shes in full blown labor, but hasnt produced a bubble or anything. how likely is ringwomb?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

How long has she been pushing?


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

about 15 minutes now. and shes been laying in this position for like 45 mins.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ideally, call a vet.

Otherwise, you need to try and see if she's dilated. If you can get your hand in there, she probably is. See if you can feel a kid.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

when i even slightly touch her back there she screams out in pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a vet ASAP, she sounds to be having issues.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree something is going on. I'm really not sure how common ring womb is but this has been to long.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Vet ASAP


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things, I am concerned.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What happened? We're all on pins and needles waiting to hear!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

She posted on the Facebook goat pregnancy page, and they ended up taking her to the vet and she had 4, long dead , very immature kids, like weeks ago dead. THey were all 4 lined up to come out at once so it was messing up her labor. They are just hoping mama will be Ok now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Audrey, how devastating for her, hope momma is OK.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh....that's so sad!


----------

